# Geld und Angeln......



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2007)

Als Schwabe liegt mir ja zum einen das sparen im Blut.

Zum anderen kann man das Hobby (vor allem das Angeln) eh nicht mit "Geld aufwiegen".....

Habt Ihr Euch aber schon mal so Gedanken gemacht, wie viel Geld Ihr so im Laufe Eures Anglerlebens ins Hobby gesteckt habt?

Laut der Studie von Arlinghaus "verbrät" ja ein Angler im Schnitt so um die 1.000 Euros/Jahr für sein Hobby (volkswirtschaftlich, also inkl. Angelurlaub, Fahrten zum Gewässer, Gerät, Köder etc., etc....).

Ich bin inzwischen über 30 Jahre am Wasser unterwegs - lieber nicht rechnen........

Wenn man sich dann nur mal den "Gerätekeller" anschaut und was man da alles rumstehen hat, das dürfte zumindest für nen (guten) Gebrauchtwagen reichen.

Und wenn man das alles über die Jahre zusammenrechnet, dürfte das wohl auch ein (mindestens) für Wochenendhaus passen.

Ich schätze mal, dass das was ich aktuell so benutze und rumstehen habe (Ruten, Rollen, Köder, Zubehör etc.) so in den Bereich von um die 10.000 Euro kommen könnte.

Gar nicht mitgerechnet was ich über all die Jahre mangels Wissen und Erfahrung falsch eingekauft und auf die eine oder andere Weise wieder entsorgt habe (damals gabs ja noch kein Ebay )).

Was habt Ihr denn so an "Wert" aktuell an Angelgerät und Zubehör bei Euch rumstehen und liegen?????


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Na ja, als Anfänger bzw. Neueinsteiger hat sich noch nicht viel angesammelt - aber alleine die Bestückung meiner Wobbler- und Spinnerbox hat mich auch schon auf solch ähnliche Gedanken (in kleineren Dimensionen) gebracht...!

Aber ich seh´s so: Da ich berufstätiger (und überzeugter) Single bin, verbrat ich das Erbe meiner nicht existenten Kinder nach eigenem Belieben, bevor der Staat oder andere Schnorrer was abgreifen können.|supergri

In meinem Alter haben andere schon die erste Scheidung durch und damit die sauer verdiente Kohle verpulvert. Dann doch lieber mit ´ner anständigen Angelausrüstung am Wasser sitzen und es sich gutgehen lassen.


Nix is umsonst - sogar der Tod kostet - das Leben:c


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Rollen: 560Euro
Ruten: 480Euro
Zubehör : 500Euro
Kunstköder: 250Euro
Geflochtene und Mono Schnüre so : 100Euro
Geräte Schrim,stuhl u.s.w : 200Euro

Ja so 2000 Euro habe ich im Keller und dann kommt immer was dazu und manchmal verkauft.
Und immer Futter,Maden,Angelkarte u.s.w.
Im jahr so 1000-1500Euro .

Da geht fast alles drauf was ich bekomme 

mfg Marvin


----------



## slowhand (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

3 Ruten, 3 Rollen und das übliche Zubehör wie Schirm, Liege, Angelkoffer, KuKö-Box, Rutentasche und jede Menge Kleinkram.
Aber nix im High End-Bereich, also ich denke mal, ich komme auf einen Gesamtwert von ca. 1500,- Euro. Ist allerdings alles in diesem Jahr angeschafft worden, habe gerätemäßig neu gestartet. Und über den Winter kommt bestimmt noch was dazu, würde mich wundern, wenn nicht...|rolleyes

Ach ja, und nicht zu vergessen meine 3 neuen Biedron-Wobbler! Preis weiß ich nicht, hab' ich in so einem komischen Angelforum gewonnen...


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



slowhand schrieb:


> 3 Ruten, 3 Rollen und das übliche Zubehör wie Schirm, Liege, Angelkoffer, KuKö-Box, Rutentasche und jede Menge Kleinkram.
> Aber nix im High End-Bereich, also ich denke mal, ich komme auf einen Gesamtwert von ca. 1500,- Euro. Ist allerdings alles in diesem Jahr angeschafft worden, habe gerätemäßig neu gestartet. Und über den Winter kommt bestimmt noch was dazu, würde mich wundern, wenn nicht...|rolleyes
> 
> Ach ja, und nicht zu vergessen meine 3 neuen Biedron-Wobbler! Preis weiß ich nicht, hab' ich in so einem komischen Angelforum gewonnen...


 
|good:, schliesse mich slowhand an, nur musste ich meine Wobbler bezahlen, dafür hab ich wohl in dem gleichen Forum ´ne Mitchell-Rolle gewonnen -shake Hands!-


----------



## Dart (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Auf 10.000 Teuros komme ich wohl nicht, vermutlich eher zwischen 5-6.000, ist wahrlich genug. Ich habe vieeel zu viel gekauft jedes Jahr, Opfer gut plazierter Werbung vermutlich. :q
Inzwischen geniesse ich über Jahre, gutes Tackle und Neuausgaben beschränken sich überwiegend auf Köder, die sind ja schon teuer genug. Meine jährlichen Ausgaben, für die Neuerwerbungen, werden so bei 300-400 Euro liegen.
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## mowerpac (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Ich glaube ich habe es dieses Jahr erstmals geschafft mir keine neue Rute oder Rolle zu kaufen, mit Vorsatz (Bis auf die Norwegenkombo welche ich nach dem Urlaub wieder bei ebay verditscht habe, mit Gewinn (-: )!
Nächste Jahr versuche ich das wieder! Sieht zwar immer alles schick aus im Laden, aber ich sag mir immer wieder : brauchst Du das wirklich?


----------



## duck_68 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich das hier keinem auf die Nase binden - aber ich habe allein nur dieses Jahr schon einige Tausender ausgegeben....


----------



## Dart (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt möchte ich das hier keinem auf die Nase binden....


Dat glaube ich dir gern...oller Tacklefetischist:vik:
Herzliche Grüsse, Reiner#h


----------



## hotte50 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Nach fast 5jähriger Pause und Neueinstieg vor 14 Monaten habe ich fast nur veraltetes Tackle gehabt. Bis auf wenige Altbestände wurde alles neu angeschafft. 

Mittlerweile sind da so ein paar tausender draufgegangen und das Ende der Fahnenstange ist leider noch nicht erreicht.

Die laufenden Kosten für diverse kleine Zubehörteile nebst Ködern, gleich ob Natur oder Gummi schätze ich so auf ca. 20 - 30 Euro monatlich. Rechne ich die Fahrtkosten hinzu komme ich schnell auf ca. 60 - 80 Euro monatlich.

Mein Gott, was würde sich der Fischhändler hier bei uns freuen, wenn ich stattdessen die Kohle in seinem Laden lassen würde...

Nicht mitberechnet habe ich Vereinsbeitrag, Gastkarten etc.


----------



## duck_68 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



> Dat glaube ich dir gern...oller Tacklefetischist
> Herzliche Grüsse, Reiner



#6#6#6


----------



## Denni_Lo (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Also ich habe gerade mal kurz im Kopf Revue passieren lassen was ich alleine dieses Jahr nur für Gerät ausgegeben habe, die Kleinteile sind da nicht drin und mir ist jetzt schon duselig. Bei Gerät und Schnur komme ich etwa auf 1,8k. Der Kleinkram wie Boxen, Vorfächer, Haken, Köder wird wohl locker 300-500 € erreichen, wobei KuKö hier sicher 60% ausmachen. 

Dann noch Jahresbeitrag für den Verein, die Zusatzkarten, Fahrtkosten...


----------



## Jetblack (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

1000 € pro jahr ??? hat Arlinghaus da bei "Neueinsteigern" (das ist nicht abwertend gemeint) gefragt?

Ich halt's wie Martin: grob die Kosten überdenken, öffentlich die Contenance bewahren, .......... in den Keller gehen und dort ungesehen in mich hineinlachen (alternativ heulen) 

....nen tausender im Jahr - wo käme ich denn da mit hin?


----------



## bacalo (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

lässt sich nicht miteinander vereinbaren.

Eine Leidenschaft kostet nun mal etwas, 
- sei´s die Ehefrau,
- die Zweitfrau,
- die Illex,
- und und und,

Wie schon in den einem oder anderen Trööt bekanntgegeben,
mein Angelgerätehändler ist reich.

Sers 
Peter


----------



## cafabu (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Musstes Du dieses Thema anschneiden? Ich habe meiner Frau immer gesagt: Angeln ist kein teures Hobby. Seit 4 Jahren kommt sie aber immer mit nach Norwegen und angelt da auch! Sie da so einen Verdacht, seit dem sie für Norge eigene Teile haben möchte.
Aber, verdammt noch mal Du hast Recht. Nur die Euronen für Verein und regelmäßigen Angelurlaub, einen mit einen ohne Frau liegen schon bei ca. 3.500 Dittscher. Ich möchte da gar nicht zusammenzählen was da noch im Keller als festes Betriebskapital ruht. Wenn die Entscheidung Angeln oder Auto währe, dann ist es angeln!!!!!!!!!
Gruß Carsten


----------



## slowhand (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



cafabu schrieb:


> Wenn die Entscheidung Angeln oder Auto währe, dann ist es angeln!!!!!!!!!
> Gruß Carsten



Und Angeln oder Frau?


----------



## Gummischuh (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Moin

Habe zwar auch noch Angelgedöns für'n paar Tausender *herumstehen*, bin aber seit nunmehr vielen Jahren geheilt von der Kaufsucht. .....50 Wobbler braucht kein Mensch. ....OK, einige Jahre konnte ich mich noch beschei.ssen, weil ich mir einredete, ich wäre wohl Sammler. Aber irgendwann kam die ehrliche Erkenntnis, dass ich einfach nur leicht zu fangen war.

Seit Einführung des Euro habe ich mir nix Großartiges mehr gekauft. Seit dem geht's beim Angeln wieder nur noch ums Angeln. Zumal ich selten mehr als 5 verschiedene Köder am Tag benutze. ...'Ne Handvoll Gummis, 2...3 Blinker und Spinner........mehr braucht es nicht zum Glücklichsein.

Mittlerweile komme ich seit Jahren, ohne Spritkosten, mit rund 10 Euro pro Monat aus.


----------



## NorbertF (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Hmm. Ich wills gar nicht wissen.
Wirklich nicht. Was ich weiss ist dass ich schon allein ca. 1500 Gummifische hab. Davon die meisten dieses Jahr gekauft.
Das langt mir schon um Angst zu kriegen.
Ruten und Rollen auch genug, aber fischen tu ich zu 90% nur mit einer.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

So 2000 im Jahr inkl. der Kosten für ein paar Kurztrips und Bodden-Guiding sinds wohl locker. Dafür mache ich ausser fürs Angeln aber auch keinen Urlaub.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Lionhead (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



slowhand schrieb:


> Und Angeln oder Frau?


Du hast deine Entscheidung also getroffen, slowhand...|supergri:m

Eine heikle Frage , da ich nicht nur für mich, sondern auch für meinen Schwiegervater mitanschaffe, komme ich auch auf geschätzte 3000-4000 Euro totes Kapital. Jährlich kommt mindestens 1 Rolle und 1 Rute dazu und so gebe ich jährlich auch mindestens 400 Euro für Kleinzeug aus.

Jan


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Scheinbar bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, der sich da Gedanken macht..........
)))))


----------



## Gardenfly (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Keine Ahnung wieviel ich pro Jahr ausgebe, aber morgen hole ich mir eine neue Kopfrute, dann ist das Weihnachtsgeld futsch.
Aber wenn ich so sehe was meine Autoverrückte Verwandtschaft so ausgibt, gerade der Wertverlust pro Jahr, komme ich gut weg.


----------



## tomry1 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Für das viele Geld kann man sich ja schon einen Rekordfisch kaufen!^^
Naja.. ich denke ich habe auch Mengen an Zubehör im Keller
und im Meer gelassen.
Eine Norwegen-Reise = ca 5kg Blei versenkt ( bestehend aus Pilkern)
Wenn man bedenkt das ein guter Pilker um die 8€ kostet ist das schon viel.
Und sonst bin ich eigentl. sparsam...
Hab nicht 5 Profi-Karpfenruten wie einige Freaks hier im Keller :vik:
Ich denke ich komme so jährlich auf 3000€ (Reise mit eingerechnet)


----------



## Carphunter' (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

hmmmm. pro jahr kann ich schlecht sagen, weil ich im laufe der letzten monate immer mehr für mein hobby ausgebe. damals vor 3-4 jahren hab ich mir n bein ausgefreut wenn ich mir ne telerute  für 20 euro gekauft habe. heute.......... naja.

ich denk mal, das ich dieses jahr um die 500,- - 600,- schon für angeln ausgegeben hab. naja, un zu weihnachten kommt noch n bische dazu|rolleyes

was ich jetze scho insgesamt für mein hobby ausgegeben hab(scho seit 8j.) will ich garnet wissen#d:c

aber das wichtiegste ist doch, und red ich mir immer ein wenn ich mir immer was teures hole. man gibt sein geld für etwas gutes aus, und man hat etwas davon. ich könnt mein geld auch für pc-spiele ausgeben. aber was hab ich davon??? spiel ich 3x durch un dann muss n neues her. nene leute. da is doch angeln 100x besser! oder?#6


----------



## duck_68 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wieviel ich pro Jahr ausgebe, aber morgen hole ich mir eine neue Kopfrute, dann ist das Weihnachtsgeld futsch.
> Aber wenn ich so sehe was meine Autoverrückte Verwandtschaft so ausgibt, gerade der Wertverlust pro Jahr, komme ich gut weg.



Das ist eines der besten Argumente um sich bei der heiklen Kostenfrage geschickt aus der Affaire ziehen zu können:q:q


----------



## Kaljan (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

ich habe seit einem jahr mein angelschein und bin seit dieser zeit ein sehr begeisterter Angler. 
und diese frage habe ich mir natürlich auch gestellt und es ist doch sehr viel geld, was wir so in unsere liebes hobby reinstecken. 
bei mir sind es ca. 850-1000€, die ich in diesem jahr so "verbraten" habe. 
was man alles für das hobby macht #t#d:q


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Ich als Jugendlicher kann nur sagen das ich es besser finde wenn die Jugendlichen Geld für das Angeln ausgeben und ein Hobby haben als Pc Spiele,Saufen und,und und !
Pc Spiele lassen einen nur verblöden und Angeln lässt einen...|kopfkrat
Ja man lernt seine Natur zu schätzen und Freut sich jedesmal wieder am See zu sein.

Also Daumen Hoch für Angler #6#6#6

:q

mfg Marvin :q


----------



## peterws (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Es ist finanziell fast egal welchen Hobby man fröhnt, man wird in diesem Bereich immer besonders viel Geld ausgeben. Sicherlich, es gibt teurere und weniger teure Hobbies und Angeln liegt da meines Erachtens irgendwo in der Mitte.
Wenn man _das Laufen_ zum Hobby hat ist man sicherlich preiswerter dabei und wenn es einem _luxus Sportwagen_ angetan haben ...

Noch etwas: 
_*"Es war schon immer ein wenig teurer einen besonderen Geschmack zu haben!"*_


----------



## bazawe (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Möchte nicht wissen wieviel ich schon ausgegeben habe und ausgeben werde, aber ein Kleinwagen in Form von Angelgerät steht mit Sicherheit bei mir Zuhause. Eins weiß ich aber sicher, mit den € 1000.- pro Jahr würde ich nicht klarkommen

Gruß bazawe


----------



## Fischpaule (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Habe zwar auch noch Angelgedöns für'n paar Tausender *herumstehen*, bin aber seit nunmehr vielen Jahren geheilt von der Kaufsucht. .....50 Wobbler braucht kein Mensch. ....OK, einige Jahre konnte ich mich noch beschei.ssen, weil ich mir einredete, ich wäre wohl Sammler. Aber irgendwann kam die ehrliche Erkenntnis, dass ich einfach nur leicht zu fangen war.
> 
> ...



#6, mir gehts ähnlich, auch wenn es nicht mal ein paar Tausender sind....
Die meiste Kohle geht fürs reisen oder für größere Anschaffungen (Boot und Motor ect.) drauf und das ist schon genug.

|wavey:


----------



## cafabu (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Hallo Slowhand,
_angeln oder Frau?_
Da sie den Norgevirus intus hat und mich auch immer, wenn ich mich entspannen und erholen soll, zum angeln schickt, glaube ich nicht diese Endscheidung treffen zu müssen.
Wenn es dazu käme, gebe ich zu, dass ich mich für meine Frau entscheiden würde.

Gruß, ein schon lange glücklich verheirateter Carsten


----------



## Dxlfxn (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Zu Geld sag ich mal garnichts ( nachher macht meine Frau meine Links auf)!
Aber Boot (Motor, Echolot, Plotter, Autopilot, Radar, Funk, Downrigger), Trailer, Spritkosten, Gebühren, 600 Blinker, 250 Wobbler, 15 Meeresruten und Rollen, Süßwassergeschirr - ne is wohl besser, nicht drüben nachzudenken.
Golfen wär billiger - glaub ich |sagnix


----------



## schrauber78 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

ich hab mal eine ganz tolle definition für hobby gehört, die etwa so ging: Ein Hobby ist ein Intresse, in dem man mit größtmöglichem (finanziellen) Aufwand den geringsten Nutzen hat." 

Ich denke, die Definition ist garnicht so unwahr...

also einfach nicht drüber nachdenken, sonst gibbet nur kopfschmerzen


----------



## karl_sorglos (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Ich hab mir meine Gesamtumsätze bei meinem bevorzugten Gerätehändler zusammenrechnen lassen ( ein klick dank EDV):

600€ im letzten bisher 700€ in diesem Jahr.

Wenn ich meine anderen Umsätze aus Bestellungen im I-Net, Jahreskarten usw. dazurechen, komme ich  im Schnitt auf ca. 1000€ pro Jahr.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

|znaika:...man(n) wird nicht erwachsen, nur die Spielzeuge werden teurer...


----------



## Carphunter' (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Ich als Jugendlicher kann nur sagen das ich es besser finde wenn die Jugendlichen Geld für das Angeln ausgeben und ein Hobby haben als Pc Spiele,Saufen und,und und !
> Pc Spiele lassen einen nur verblöden und Angeln lässt einen...|kopfkrat
> Ja man lernt seine Natur zu schätzen und Freut sich jedesmal wieder am See zu sein.
> 
> ...



genau:m  nur leider wird das angelzeug immer teurer, es wird immer mehr verboten, un die fische werden auch immer weniger. soll doch der staat doch froh sein, das wir angeln un nich kiffen oder klauen oder sonst was. aber neeein. es wird immer schlimmer


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Holla die Waldfee,
auch hier bin ich ein  "Extremist". Ich kann meinen ganzen Kram auf einmal tragen. Das teuerste Spielzeug ist ein Echolot dann drei Rollen und drei Ruten und eine kleine Box Raubfischleckerlis.
Da ich nur Urlaubsangler bin, ist das sicher normal. der Gesamtwert liegt sicher nur bei etwa 300 Teuronen, kaufen brauch ich erstmal nichts mehr - hab alles, was zum Fang benötigt wird.
Nicht dass Ihr denkt ich wäre geizig, habe viele Uhren und schöne Autos und auch ein fein Weibchen.
so einen ähnlichen Trööt gabs schon mal "wieviel Geld gebt ihr im Monat für Tackle aus?" oder so ungefähr.
also ich hab den Rekord nach 'unten' 
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



Carphunter' schrieb:


> soll doch der staat doch froh sein, das wir angeln un nich kiffen oder klauen oder sonst was.



Du spricht da nur für dich, oder? 

Man kann ja nicht die ganze Zeit nur angeln. Man muss auch mal einen durchz... was klauen gehen. 

ich mein ja nur, bei den Preisen für gutes Tackle muß man sein Geld ja wieder reinholen #c

Jetzt ernshaft: Ich über nur eine Angelmethode aus, nämlich das Spinnfischen und dabei noch präziser zu 90% nur mit Gummiködern. Ich habe insgesamt vielleicht 12 Wobbler, Spökets und Miniwobbler mitgezählt. Trotzdem habe ich dieses Jahr schon bestimmt 2k für Sachen ausgegeben, die mit dem Angeln zu tun haben |uhoh:. Natürlich auch für Klamotten, Taschen, Boxen etc. Aber ich find's eigentl. zu viel.


----------



## slowhand (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



Lionhead schrieb:


> Du hast deine Entscheidung also getroffen, slowhand...|supergri:m
> 
> Jan





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Scheinbar bin ich ja nicht der Einzige, der sich da Gedanken macht..........
> )))))





cafabu schrieb:


> Hallo Slowhand,
> _angeln oder Frau?_
> Da sie den Norgevirus intus hat und mich auch immer, wenn ich mich entspannen und erholen soll, zum angeln schickt, glaube ich nicht diese Endscheidung treffen zu müssen.
> Wenn es dazu käme, gebe ich zu, dass ich mich für meine Frau entscheiden würde.
> ...



Ganz klar FRAU! Bzw. Freundin, bin noch nicht verheiratet. Aber zum Glück muß ich diese Entscheidung nicht treffen, kriege beides ganz gut unter einen Hut...

Ich weiß, alles |offtopic, deshalb war's das jetzt auch mit dem Thema Frauen...


----------



## schakal1182 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Tja dieses Jahr standen bei mir auch mal wieder einige Investitionen an. Aber letztenendes hält es sich noch im Rahmen. Frustrierend sind eigentlich nur die Köderneukäufe weil man 5 mal im Monat den gleichen Gummifisch im Einkaufskörbchen hat.

Mein Problem ist eigentlich eher die vielzahl meiner Hobbys und Interessen (Digitalfotografie, Biken, Auto, PC und Angeln natürlich) so dass einige zu kurz kommen und in Summe so viel Geld verschlingt dass einem schlecht werden könnte.

Gott sei Dank hält sich meine Freundin mit großen Wünschen zurück. #6


----------



## Hechthunter21 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

denke erst gar nicht -da kein Schwabe- drüber nach 
& zum Glück hat keiner der Hausmitbewohner(Kid´s samt Frau)großes Inresse an den 2 Schränken die im Keller voll stehen mit Angeln & Zubehör...|supergri

Grüsse aus China#h


----------



## FischAndy1980 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

bei mir steht auch so einiges an Angelkram im Schuppen draussen rum. Den Wert kann ich aber nicht genau sagen, weil manche Sachen die ich mir mal teuer gekauft habe, mittlerweile nicht mehr so teuer sind oder umgekehrt. Früher wenn ich in den Angelladen ging, war ich kaufsüchtig und habe immer viel zu viel Geld dagelassen als vorher eingeplant, weil man beim herumgucken immer irgendwas anderes gefunden hat, was man vielleicht doch irgendwann einmal gebrauchen könnte und es letztendlich doch nicht braucht. Wenn ich heute in den Angelladen gehe, weiss ich was ich will, nehme mir was ich suche und gehe dann gleich wieder ohne weiterherumzugucken zur Kasse... bezahle und dann ganz schnell raus bevor man evtl. doch wieder rückfällig werden könnte#t|rolleyes. 
Ich schätze meine Jährlichen Ausgaben(meistens sinds die Wintermonate) im moment für Angelzeug auf ca. 2500,- im Jahr, ohne Spritkosten und Angelschein gerechnet


----------



## gründler (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Zu Geld sag ich mal garnichts ( nachher macht meine Frau meine Links auf)!
> Aber Boot (Motor, Echolot, Plotter, Autopilot, Radar, Funk, Downrigger), Trailer, Spritkosten, Gebühren, 600 Blinker, 250 Wobbler, 15 Meeresruten und Rollen, Süßwassergeschirr - ne is wohl besser, nicht drüben nachzudenken.
> Golfen wär billiger - glaub ich |sagnix


 
Schließ Ich mich an.Bloß meine Frau weiß auch so davon,nen Neues Haus wäre wohl dafür drin.
lg


----------



## nemles (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Oh Sh.t,

schlimmes Thema, für fast jeden Angelbereich 
das entsprechende Werkzeug. Hab mir da nie Gedanken 
drum gemacht....bis heute |uhoh:

Ma so im Keller rumgeguckt:
Ausrüstungen für Hecht/Zander/Barsch auf Rügen;
Komplettset für BigGame Indischer Ozean/Ostchinesisches Meer;
Mefo-Besteck Ostsee;
Dorschkrempel für die Ostsee;
Brandungsangelzeug bis der Arzt kommt;
Forellepuff-Ausrüstung für Dänemark;
Hochseekram für die Nordsee;
Aaalwerkzeug für die Elbe;

bis auf Fliegenfischen, Waller- und Karpfenfang 
eigendlich so alles vorhanden.

Achso, Schlauchi incl. Motor, GPS, Echolot etc. auch noch.

Und nu hat mich mein liebstes Frauchen auch noch
für 2009 nach Norwegen gelotst. Eingekauft habe ich 
natürlich auch schon....#q

Blos nich zusammen rechnen....#c


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Wenn ich bedenke, was ein Panzer kostet |bigeyes ...


was solls #c...

selber schuld, wer sich Gedanken macht ...


----------



## gründler (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Nur wir Angler wissen wozu es gut ist.#a
Und mal ehrlich ist nicht jeder Stolz auf seine Ausrüstung,ob nun ne Profiausrüstung von A-Z oder nen Set vom Aldi oder Lidl.


Sei sie noch so klein.Aber Angeln gehen muß sein.#6


----------



## KillerPueppi (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

ich fang ja gerade erst an, die Restbestände aus dem Keller mal veranschlagt mit ca. 400€, dieses Jahr Kurs, Prüfung, Schein, Verein fürs nächste Jahr 300€, Zeitschriftenabo 50€, Kleinkram 100€, Rundungsdifferenzen und vergessener Kleinkram reichen dann doch zu insgesamt 1000€, ohne bisher groß geangelt zu haben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



Jetblack schrieb:


> Ich halt's wie Martin: grob die Kosten überdenken, öffentlich die Contenance bewahren, .......... in den Keller gehen und dort ungesehen in mich hineinlachen (alternativ heulen)


Das sehe ich auch so.  Meine persönliche "Angelaustellung" würde manchem kleineren Angelgeschäft alleine von der Anzahl her zur Ehre gereichen. Alles was ich irgendwie doch einzusetzen gedenke, wird auch behalten. Sicherheitshalber möglichst alles mehrfach, 2 oder 3mal. Bei langen Spinnruten bin ich irgendwie süchtig :k - Anzahl unbekannt. Inventur und Aussondern wäre eigentlich |kopfkrat schon mal angesagt, alleine aus Platzgründen.
Das Zeugs ist aber im Gegensatz zu PC-Elektronik einigermaßen wertbeständig oder sogar wieder wertsteigernd - sag mal nur eine Sammlung mittelalter Vollmetallrollen. Ein 1000er pro Jahr an Anschaffungen von Rohbauteilen könnte vlt. im Mittel reichen, ansonsten würde es viel mehr werden. Den Kunstköderverlust halte ich technisch in kleinen Grenzen, das schont auch und läßt die Sammlung wirklich immer größer werden. Eine Wobblerwand muß mindestens her! 
Da meine Frau aber mitangelt, teilen sich die Kosten ja immerhin rechnerisch auf.


----------



## aimless (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



gründler schrieb:


> Sei sie noch so klein.Aber Angeln gehen muß sein.#6


 
toller satz ich habe bestimmt in den lezten 4 monaten ca 750 euro ausgegeben für das kunstköderangel (neuanfang)
die 1/3 habe ich bestimmt nur für die rute und rollle ausgegeben (jackson stl 1 / spro blue arc ). aber die zeit die man am wasser verbringt und der fisch der ab und zu beisst q:q:q) belohnen  einen und das ist kein geld wert .


----------



## aichi (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Ich schätz mal in den 5 Jahren seit ich fische um die 3-4tausend Euro sicher. Viel zuviel also. Aber ich kann da nie nein sagen


----------



## Brassenwürger (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Tja, ich bin da einer von den ganz bekloppten, Jäger und Sammler, und habe definitiv viel zuviel Gerät#d
Das sind so um die 100 Ruten, 70 bis 80 Rollen, mehrere hundert Wobbler, Spinner, Pilker usw. Dazu kommen ca 1000 Posen, und zentnerweise anderes Zubehör. Ach ja, 8 oder 9 Kescher liegen da auch noch irgendwo rum (Mann, bin ich irre...|uhoh Die Kiste mit den Gummiködern kriege ich kaum vom Boden hoch. Und das alles ist nur der "Rest" der übrig ist, nachdem ich mich von so manchem schon getrennt habe...
Allerdings bin ich auch Junggeselle und habe sonst keine weiteren teuren Hobbies. Und das hat sich alles über Jahre angesammelt. Was den Wert angeht, das kann ich nicht genau sagen. Aber ich denke, einen Neuwagen bekommt man dafür und sicher keinen schlechten. Und jedes Jahr, wenn der neue Daiwa Katalog kommt, schwöre ich mir: "Neee, dieses Jahr nicht..." Aber dann kommt der Vertreter, ich spiele an den Röllchen rum  und es wird teuer...
Aber irgendeinen Dachschaden muß man ja haben...:q


----------



## gründler (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



aimless schrieb:


> toller satz ich habe bestimmt in den lezten 4 monaten ca 750 euro ausgegeben für das kunstköderangel (neuanfang)
> die 1/3 habe ich bestimmt nur für die rute und rollle ausgegeben (jackson stl 1 / spro blue arc ). aber die zeit die man am wasser verbringt und der fisch der ab und zu beisst q:q:q) belohnen einen und das ist kein geld wert .


 
Damit ist die Ausrüstung gemeint!|bigeyes

Ps.Einmal die Ruhe auf'n Boot genossen,der Sonnenuntergang der über dem Bäumen verschwindet.Das Knicklicht was langsam unter seitlichem Zug unter Wasser verschwindet.Die letzten Enten die Schlafplätze aufsuchen,die ersten Fleedermäuse die übern Boot ihre Echos in den Zenit werfen,eine Krummmmme Rute ein schöner Fisch.Und Spätesten dann bist auch Du der Glücklichste Mensch der Welt.


----------



## Gummischuh (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

@WICKEDWalleye



> Zitat:
> Zitat von *Carphunter'*
> 
> 
> ...


|muahah:Jo, völlich heruntergekommen die Jugend von heute

@AngelDET


> Das Zeugs ist aber im Gegensatz zu PC-Elektronik einigermaßen wertbeständig


Welchen Wert hat denn so'n Haufen Angelzeugs wirklich, wenn's ungenutzt seit Jahren im Keller oder sonstwo vor sich hin verstaubt ?#c


----------



## honeybee (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> ich hab mal eine ganz tolle definition für hobby gehört, die etwa so ging: Ein Hobby ist ein Intresse, in dem man mit größtmöglichem (finanziellen) Aufwand den geringsten Nutzen hat."
> 
> Ich denke, die Definition ist garnicht so unwahr...
> 
> also einfach nicht drüber nachdenken, sonst gibbet nur kopfschmerzen



So isses......

Wenn man anfängt zu rechnen, ist es in meinen Augen kein Hobby mehr. Also was gefällt, nützlich ist und gebraucht wird oder gebraucht werden kann....irgendwann|rolleyes, wird gekauft.....bei uns natürlich immer in dreifacher Ausführung, sonst gibts Ärger mit dem Junior.|supergri


----------



## schrauber78 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



honeybee schrieb:


> So isses......
> 
> Wenn man anfängt zu rechnen, ist es in meinen Augen kein Hobby mehr. Also was gefällt, nützlich ist und gebraucht wird oder gebraucht werden kann....irgendwann|rolleyes, wird gekauft.....bei uns natürlich immer in dreifacher Ausführung, sonst gibts Ärger mit dem Junior.|supergri


 
kannst du das nicht evtl. sogar als werbungskosten absetzen??? |supergri zumin. einen kleinen teil...


----------



## Der_Monty (9. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Vielleicht komme ich ja noch in den Genuß soviele Ruten & Rollen im Keller herumstehen zu haben. Aber wenn ich über mein Tackle nachdenke komme ich nie und nimmer auf die 1.000€ pro Jahr. 5 Ruten, davon 2 von Aldi, einmal benutzt und als Reserve aufbewahrt; 2 Ruten von Shimano und eine von Dam, 3 Rollen von Shimano. Das bißchen Zubehör a la Schirm, Stuhl, etc. im Großmarkt oder Discounter gekauft. Der größte Posten ist immer noch die Kunstköder. Und wenn da einmal 30€ pro Tag drauf gehen, weil Kraut, ist das schon eine Ausnahme. Fahrtkosten? Keine 10 Minuten und ich bin am Gewässer. 

Ich denke, sobald ich reise fürs Angeln, werden die Kosten exorbitant. Aber zum Glück hat meine Freundin etwas dagegen :q Also bleibt mir genug übrig um mir teure Wobbler zu kaufen.
Im Endeffekt habe ich grade mal 500€ für mein Hobby ausgegeben, kann aber die Leute verstehen, die nicht widerstehen können und jedesmal was Neues brauchen. Was wären wir auch nur ohne Hobbies? #h

Gruß.


----------



## The_Duke (9. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Also im Keller stehen niedrig geschätzte 13000-15000 Euro.
Das kommt mit Sicherheit und ohne Übertreibung hin.
Irgendwie habe ich einen Tick was Angelruten angeht....:l

Im Jahr gebe ich für Neuanschaffungen, Beiträge, Erlaubnisscheine, Köder, Futter, Fahrten zum Angeln und Angelurlaub zwischen 2000 und 2500 Euronen aus.

Meine Regierung macht nur höchst selten von ihrem Vetorecht Gebrauch, wenn es um ein neues Angel-Schätzchen geht.


----------



## aimless (9. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



gründler schrieb:


> Damit ist die Ausrüstung gemeint!|bigeyes
> 
> Ps.Einmal die Ruhe auf'n Boot genossen,der Sonnenuntergang der über dem Bäumen verschwindet.Das Knicklicht was langsam unter seitlichem Zug unter Wasser verschwindet.Die letzten Enten die Schlafplätze aufsuchen,die ersten Fleedermäuse die übern Boot ihre Echos in den Zenit werfen,eine Krummmmme Rute ein schöner Fisch.Und Spätesten dann bist auch Du der Glücklichste Mensch der Welt.


 

ich weiß wie das gemeint war


----------



## Hefti (9. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Moinsen
Ich rechne lieber nicht zusammen, was ich für meine Geräte ausgegeben hab. Das endet nur in einem Schock.
Das Problem ist einfach, dass ich nicht in einen Angelladen gehen kann, ohne mir was zu kaufen. Obwohl das letztens einmal geklappt hat.
Man findet immer irgendetwas, wovon man meint, dass man es unbedingt noch gebraucht. 
Ein sehr großer Tick bei mir ist zum Beispiel, dass ich mir Gerät für eine Angelmethode kaufe, nur um die Möglichkeit zu haben mit dieser Methode auch mal zu angeln.
Aber zum Glück bin ich nun ein armer Student und verdien kein Geld mehr, so dass größere Anschaffungen schon an finanziellen Gründen scheitern.
Mag aber gar nicht daran denken, was nach dem Studium passiert und ich wieder Geld verdiene.

MfG
Hefti


----------



## woernser1965 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Geht mir genauso wie dir |supergri
Ich zwinge mich immer richtig mich nicht umzuschauen.......
REIN :g .....Maden und was ich brauche holen.............

UND SCHNELL WIEDER RAUS :m


----------



## ObiOne (9. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Hehe joa interessantes Thema 

ich geb es zu, ich bin  verrückt nach Tackle |supergri vorallem meine neuen Karpfensachen die ich mir dieses Jahr komplett neu geholt haben haben richtig reingehauen...
Bei mir ist das Problem, wenn mir in den Kopf kommt man könnte doch mal Brandungsangeln machen, dann muss gleich ne komplette Ausrüstung für die Brandung her auch wenn man diese nur 1-2 mal pro Jahr braucht |kopfkrat naja ist halt so :m
Dieses jahr waren meine Einkäufe wieder extrem und so sind ein paar Tausend ausgegeben worden |supergri aber ich sag mal man hat was für sein Geld getan und es ist seine eigene entscheidung wo das geld hingeht ob sinnvoll oder nicht, dass muss jeder selber wissen und für mich gibt es nichts schöneres als Angeln, was mit keinem Geld der Welt zu bezahlen oder gleichzusetzen ist #6

Gruß Obi


----------



## woernser1965 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Sind wir Angler kaufsüchtig ??? :r
Ich denke es ist bei vielen doch schon eine echte Sucht......
Ein Psychiater hätte die helle Freude an uns :#2:


----------



## Slotti (10. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Hi,

als Angler ist man definitiv Suchtgefährdet. Wird schon alleine an meinem Beispiel deutlich. Nach jahrelanger abstinenz (hatte als Kind und Jugendlicher geangelt) habe ich mehr oder weniger aus Zufall und weil ich es schon immer tun wollte im Juni 2007 die Fischerprüfung gemacht. Seitdem vergeht kein Tag an dem ich mich nicht mit dem Thema Angeln beschäftige. Zuerst sollte EINE Angel her , möglichst für alles (denkt man ja am Anfang) Hab mir dann eine Cormoran Black Bull Teletrout in 3,30 gekauft. Nach kurzer Zeit und viel stöbern im inet dann folgender Gedanke, hmmm Spinnfischen is ja auch cool das muß ich haben... danach,  hmmm ne Matchrute brauch man ja auch auf jedenfall.... usw usw mitlerweile besitze ich 6 verschiedene Ruten mit passenden Rollen.....dazu kommt dann noch der Krams den man sonst so "braucht" und das war erst der Anfang |kopfkrat.

Andererseits gibt mir dieses Hobby auch wiederum was zurück was eigentlich mit Geld nicht zu kaufen ist nämlich Entspannung, Ausgeglichenheit und Spass.

Solange das so bleibt wird meine Sammlung in den nächsten Jahren sicherlich noch anwachsen.

Grüße Slotti


----------



## TorstenM (11. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Da meine Frau deswegen häufiger mit mir mault,weiß ich eins....Sie hat um Glück keine Ahnung was das alles wirklich wert ist.
Ich bin inzwischen so geschickt das Sie nicht mal gemerkt hat das ich ne neue Sänger Damokles habe und ne Zweite RED ARC.
Es ist für mich aber nicht der Wert dessen was ich hab entscheidend !!!

*Sondern das was ich durch mein Hobby alles erleben darf !!!!*

Auch wenn ich mal keinen Fisch fange,zählt für mich das Erlebte.

Ich denke mal das Jeder im Laufe seines Anglerlebens irgendwann nicht mehr 15 Euro für ne neue Rute ausgibt sondern eher 150 oder mehr,weil man ja doch wert auf Qualität legt.
Aber fangen wir damit auch besser ???

Und wenn ich von nem Angeltag ohne Fisch zurückkomme,kann keiner (Nichtangler) verstehen warum dieser Tag trotzdem toll war.
Der Eisvogel den ich beobachtet habe,der Fasan der versucht hat meine Maden zu klauen,der Marderhund der mich nachts fast zum Herzinfarkt gebracht hat,die Ruhe die mich entspannen läßt.Die Natur die mich begeistert und gerade jetzt mit Ihren Farben fasziniert.
Das ist das was für mich zählt und nicht der Wert meines Angelgerätes.
Sollte ich am Thema vorbei gerauscht sein ?? Mein Hobby ist Angeln und das ist nach meiner Frau und meinem Sohn das Wichtigste für mich.


----------



## börnie (12. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

moin moin,


ich denke, angeln ist tatsächlich kein sehr teures hobby......nööööö.....|kopfkrat:q


hey, ich war am wochenende auf der angelmesse.
- 7 wobbler (z.t. von balzer & dega) für zusammen 16.- 
-10 gummifische 5.-
-ne top-spinnrute für 49.-

ich meine.....das sind echt preise da MUSS man zugreifen....:q

weiterhin habe ich gesehen (aber konnte mich gerade zurückhalten) :
- schicke freilaufrolle für unglaubliche 9,95
-unterfangkescher fürs spinnfischen ab 10.-
-markenschnürre 300m ab 4.- !!

da fällt es einem echt schwer, die sachen liegenzulassen. 

ich finde, angeln ist so günstig wie noch nie. man muss sich halt nur´n bisschen "unter kontrolle" haben.
aber ich denke auch, die händler leben von unserer "kaufsucht".
sind wir doch mal ehrlich.....wann ist eine rolle/rute  wirklich so im eimer, dass unbedingt ´ne neue her muss ?
oder wieso muss man 496 posen im koffer haben ?:q

ach ja....

ich bin gerade dabei, (fast) meine ganze angelei retro-mäßig umzustellen. zukünftig werde ich z.b. die ganze raubfischangelei (mache ich meistens) auf alte klamotten aus den 70er jahren umstellen. einfach weil´s mir spaß macht, so eine alte quick finessa zu kurbeln und zu hören. 
das moderne zeugs kommt in den schrank und die oldies kommen ans wasser. 
zwei/drei neuwertige klassiker-rollen konnte ich schon ergattern....weitere suche ich noch.....und da wären wir wieder beim thema:  kaufsucht....:q...
auch wenn ansich alles schon da ist, ist man trotzdem nicht zufrieden und was anderes muss her....

schlimm...wirklich schlimm.....


----------



## NorbertF (12. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



> Aber fangen wir damit auch besser ???



Ja und ob. Und nicht marginal besser, sondern um ein mehrfaches.


----------



## Gummischuh (12. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

@Norbert

Das glaub' ich ja nu nienich. Zumindest hier an Weser und Nebenflüssen nicht.

Einer derjenigen mit den mir bekannten besten Fängen is'n älterer Herr. 70er Jahre Rute und Billiggummis. Der fängt viel und viel groß. Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit erst 'n Zander von 1,10 und 11kg.
Und auch ich habe mit Attractor und Kopyto noch nie so viel gefangen wie nun mit den lütten Billigteilen.
Gutes Gerät ist meiner Meinung nach vielleicht für 10% der Fänge verantwortlich. 90% ist Gewässerkenntnis, Erfahrung, Zuversicht und ....Zeit zum Angeln.


----------



## petipet (12. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Was habt Ihr denn so an "Wert" aktuell an Angelgerät und Zubehör bei Euch rumstehen und liegen?????

Das war ja die Frage von Thomas. Man kommt eben so leicht vom Hölzchen aufs Stöckchen. (Ich Laberhannes natürlich auch)
Ich bin 58 und kein bißchen weiser geworden. Was da an Moos draufgegangen ist, darf meine Frau niemals erfahren. Da ist mein Bastelkeller ein tiefes verschworenes Grab. 
Da gibt es noch eine ABU Cardinal 44 und eine Mitchel 300. Das sind für mich wirkliche Schätze. 
Na klar hat Norbert recht. An der Ostseeküste fische ich natürlich seit Jahren mit ner Shimano im oberen Preissegment usw. beim Brandungsangeln Daiwa-Rollen... wie Meeresangler Jörg aus Schwerin. 
Aber auf die Frage von Thomas zu kommen... mit Realkohle kann man, glaube ich, das gar nicht einschätzen. 
Aber es ist ein intereressanter Gedanke. Ganz ehrlich... wenn ich das bei ebay verschleudern wollte - käm woll nix dabei raus. Ausser Frust.
Und zum Schluß, ich bin sicher, viele Boardies haben in ihrem "Keller" ungeahnte Schätze. Allein so ein Ding mal wieder in die Hand zu nehmen bringt schon Spass und Freude.


Gruß Peter


----------



## NorbertF (12. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

daran könnts auch liegen: ich hab jetzt Zeit zum Angeln


----------



## börnie (12. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



petipet schrieb:


> Und zum Schluß, ich bin sicher, viele Boardies haben in ihrem "Keller" ungeahnte Schätze. Allein so ein Ding mal wieder in die Hand zu nehmen bringt schon Spass und Freude.
> 
> 
> Gruß Peter




peter, sehe ich auch so !
und du hast recht : das macht TOTAL laune, mit solchen sachen mal wieder ans wasser zu gehen. jedenfalls für die "gemütlicheren" angelarten....|supergri

und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass z.b. die alten quickrollen eine saugute bremse haben ! die ist viel besser als die bremse an der neuen high-tech-teilen die ich sonst fische...
und dann hab ich ´ne schöne alte hohlglas grundrute in 3,0m wiedergefunden. hey, dass ding liegt super in der hand, hat eine fantastische aktion.....

nebenbei versprühen solche teile einen merkwürdigen charme...
dagegen lassen mich die hyper-X-Kev-Carbon-High-Tec-tackles.......irgendwie....KALT !
....auch wenn sie vielleicht technisch viiieeel aufwendiger sind...
aber dazu muss man schon einen an der klatsche haben - so wie ich...|supergri


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ja und ob. Und nicht marginal besser, sondern um ein mehrfaches.


Aber klar. Eine taktilere Rute beim Spinnfischen bringt leicht mal 250% mehr angehakte Fische. Der Rest ist Können. :m



> Gutes Gerät ist meiner Meinung nach vielleicht für 10% der Fänge verantwortlich. 90% ist Gewässerkenntnis, Erfahrung, Zuversicht und ....Zeit zum Angeln.


Geb ich Dir unumwunden recht. Aber was man aus den 10% macht, das hängt zumindest beim Spinnfischen sehr stark vom Gerät ab, vornehmlich von der Rute und dann der Abstimmung Montage-Rute-Schnur-Rolle. Wer da optimiert, fängt mit jedem Optimierungsschritt um ne Klasse besser. Und das öiegt eben nicht am Köder oder so, einfach an der Bißerkennung, der Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit und effektiven Aktion bezüglich des (vorsichtigen) Fisches. Die "Ballerbisse" kann ja jeder fangen. :m


----------



## Rantanplan (13. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

hallo alle zusammen

ich möchte ehrlich gesagt nicht drüber nmachdenken wie viel mich mein angelzeug gekostet hat, allein das tackle für karpfen und waller ist ja schon ein schluck aus der pulle...

und nun hat meine bessere hälfte noch das fischen für sich entdeckt und war der meinung sie könnte eine eigene spinnrute mit rolle und eine tüte kunstköder brauchen... ich muss echt sagen... schönes sehr schönes gerät... 
es ist schon ne komische tatsache dass das schönste gerät in meinem heiligen angelraum nun nicht mir sondern meiner frau gehört!
aber ich freu mich ja dass sie die schönen stunden am wasser und die begeisterung für dieses hobby mit mir teilt...   was sind da schon 500 euro für ne rute, ne rolle und ein paar köder ;-)
also ich werd mir wohl erst mal nix neues leisten... sicher is sicher ;-)


----------



## HD4ever (13. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

also ich muß sagen bei mir hält sich das normalerweise in Grenzen ...
die letzten 2 Jahre kam halt doch so einiges zusammen weil ich mit dem Trolling angefangen habe .... DR, einige Menge Ruten und Multis usw.
das war klar ganz schön happig zusammen gerechnet, aber ansonsten hab ich z.B. beim Zander-Naturköderangeln immer noch meine guten alten DAM Ruten im Einsatz wie schon vor ca 7-8 Jahren und auch ansonsten kauf ich mit eigendlich nicht soooo viel ....

aber zusammen genommen mit Boot+Motor+Trailer+Trollingzeug+restliches Angelkram+Fahrerei  irgendwie wahrlich kein billiges Hobby #d


----------



## börnie (14. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



HD4ever schrieb:


> aber zusammen genommen mit Boot+Motor+Trailer+Trollingzeug+restliches Angelkram+Fahrerei  irgendwie wahrlich kein billiges Hobby #d




|supergri...dann fang mal mit anderen hobby´s an.
ich hab die letzten 6 jahre flugfähige modellflugzeuge gebaut und geflogen. da kostet ´n brauchbares servo zwischen 50.- und 80.-. davon benötigst du ca. 10 stck.. empfänger + weiche = 280.-, akkus 120.-, motor je nach ausführung durchschnittlich 800.- bis 1000.-,  (wenn´s was ganz tolles sein soll auch schon mal 2500.-|supergri)....fahrwerk ab 400.-
nachher liegste bei einem flieger bei gut 2500.- / 3000.-....#q

wenn ich mir angelklamotten kaufe, ist das irgendwie `ne richtige "erholung".....

oder kauf mal reiterzubehör.....oder restauriere dir ´nen oldtimer oder was auch immer...
nur schachspielen ist deutlich günstiger...|supergri


----------



## nemles (14. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



börnie schrieb:


> |supergri...dann fang mal mit anderen hobby´s an.
> nur schachspielen ist deutlich günstiger...|supergri


 
+++Ironie an+++
Na klar... Perlmut-Schachbrett... handgeschnitzte Figuren...
Transportbehältnis aus Tropenholz....
Zeituhr aus der Schweizer-Neuchatel Uhrenmanufaktur....#q
+++Ironie aus+++


----------



## mamba (14. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Hallo,

woll'n doch mal ehrlich sein. Welches Hobby kostet kein Geld 

Und der Teuro hat bestimmt noch das seinige dazu getan. |gr:

War am Sonnabend mal eben im Angelshop. Nur büschen Material
für Meeresvorfächer gekauft -  wupp war' n über 50,00 Euro weg. Und man hätte noch dies und das gebrauchen können. #c


----------



## Barschangler (15. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

hmmm wenn ich das so lese was ihr schreibt lieg ich mit meinen ausgaben dieses jahr ungefähr in der guten mitte ca 600-900 teuronen.

und was im keller liegt......... autsch!! das tut weh was sich so in über 28 jahren so angesammelt hat. ich denke so alles in allem dürfte das ein mittelklasse wagen schon sein.|bigeyes

allerdings wenn ich im keller von meinem kumpel steh der wohl gemerkt erst vor ca.4 jahren angefangen hat zu angeln. komm ich noch sehr gut weg. wenn ich bei dem bin mein ich immer dass ich in nen anglerladen rein komm.|kopfkrat

:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Patrick S. (15. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Also ich bin ehrlich, ich habe noch nicht gerechnet und werde es wahrscheinlich auch nicht machen...nicht weil ich Angst vor der Zahl habe, sondern weil es doch nichts schöneres gibt als mal maßlos beim Dealer mit einem Kaufrausch durchzudrehen...

Unsere Leidenschaft ist doch einfach kein Ende gesetzt...Angler sein, ein Leben lang und in jeder Lage...


----------



## yh1ly73 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

bei mir ist das so, daß das meiste für Benzin draufgeht. Die kürzeste Strecke von zuhause ans Gewässer sind 15 Kilometer.
Dann, wenn ich Lust habe fahre ich auch gerne  3-4 mal die Woche nach Feierabend für eine Stunde oder zwei zum Spinnfischen. Oder im zeitigen Frühjahr auf Karpfen (für 2 Stunden)


----------



## Master Hecht (17. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

ihr habt villeicht glück ich darf nicht mehr als 50 euro im jahr für angelzeugs ausgeben, meine mutter verbietet das meine mutter steht nämllich gar net auf angeln.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> ihr habt villeicht glück ich darf nicht mehr als 50 euro im jahr für angelzeugs ausgeben, meine mutter verbietet das meine mutter steht nämllich gar net auf angeln.


Dann rechne ihr mal vor, was demnächst an Geld für Alkohohl, Disco, Musi, Mädchen, Moped usw. draufgehen wird. 
Vielleicht denkt sie mal drüber nach und wäre froh, wenn Du einigermaßen gut ausgestattet Angeln gehen wirst. 

Noch schlimmer wird es mit "Drogen", ala der Kampagne "Fischers Fritz braucht keine Drogen!" - Ist nämlich wirklich so.
Kann gut sein, daß sie sich dann wirklich wünschen würde, du tätest intensiver Angeln. Bring das mal auf den Tisch, so derart ... :m


----------



## carlos8589 (17. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> ihr habt villeicht glück ich darf nicht mehr als 50 euro im jahr für angelzeugs ausgeben, meine mutter verbietet das meine mutter steht nämllich gar net auf angeln.



bei mir  war das  auch mal so einfach kein geld  damals für angeln daa aber ich bin damals arbeiten gegangen angeln ist ein hobby was man pflegen sollte :vik:


----------



## börnie (19. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Dann rechne ihr mal vor, was demnächst an Geld für Alkohohl, Disco, Musi, Mädchen, Moped usw. draufgehen wird.




|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


----------



## Konfundo (19. November 2007)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Ach du schande - ich hätte jezt ganz spontan auf so 500€ im jahr getippt aber dann mal nachgerechnet - angeln pro woche  10-20€  *4 *12 sind ja schon 500-1.000€ an futter, köder, Montagen die versenkt werden pro Jahr Oo wen ich mir da mal durch den kopf gehen lasse - tja dann hör ich auf an Gerät zu sparren - ab jetzt nicht mehr "geht so" oder "ganz OK" gerät - nee nur noch "Ui" bis "wooow" |rolleyes


----------



## stmiethke (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

ich bin 13 fische seit 1.5 jahren in einen verein und ich glaube ich habe schon gut 500 euro für irgendwelches zeug ausgegeben|rolleyes


----------



## Flifi97 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Und die Beiträge im Verein ...


----------



## stmiethke (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

die sin bei uns recht günstig 100Euro Aufnahme, 26Euro Jahresbeitrag, Essen inclusive (ausflüge:tag der schwäbischen fischerjugend...) und Karte 3 seen 39Euro, alle Gewässer 77Euro, also so 100Euro jedes jahr geht eigentlich, oder:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



stmiethke schrieb:


> ich bin 13 fische seit 1.5 jahren in einen verein und ich glaube ich habe schon gut 500 euro für irgendwelches zeug ausgegeben|rolleyes



Unwichtig.

Als junge Angler maßen wir uns früher an unseren Fängen und nicht daran wer mehr Taschengeld hatte.|kopfkrat


----------



## stmiethke (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

dass meine ich garnicht, denn das geld habe ich mir lang genug gespart ,OK!!!!|evil:


----------



## wusel345 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Prof Tinca, wenn du heute als Jungangler mit billigem Gerät (Aldi, Lidl, Penny) ans Wasser kommst bist du bei deinen Kumpels der selben Altersklasse schon out! Noch mehr out bist du erst recht, wenn du damit auch noch was fängst! 

Schleppst du aber einen Combi voll Klamotten an (den Papa oder Mama an´s Wasser karren), dann bist du der Crack. Ob du dann letztendlich was fängst, darauf kommt es nicht mehr an. 

Auch wir haben uns früher an unseren Fängen gemessen und nicht daran, wer ne Bambusrute oder nen Glasfaserteleskopknüppel hatte.

Sorry für meinen Zynismus, aber habs kürzlich erlebt. Für eine Nacht angeln karrte Mama einen Kofferraum (Fahrzeug war ein Combi) voll Klamotten ran dass ich dachte, der Knirps bleibt ne Woche am Wasser.

Gruß, Rüdiger


----------



## Andal (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Wenn Mutti so doof ist, warum solls der Fratz nicht ausnutzen?


----------



## stmiethke (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

mein gerät ist aus allem zusammen gewürfelt des is der geschätzte wert|uhoh:
(für herrn tinca)


----------



## Tipp (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Der geschätzte Wert meiner Angelsachen ist für mich relativ hoch. 
Werte haben für mich aber selten sehr viel mit Geld zu tun.


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Da man mir erst vor drei Monaten den Keller ausgeräumt hat (natürlich ohne mein Wissen und erst recht ohne meine Zustimmung), ich allerdings auch ein Zettelsammler bin und keine Rechnung wegwerfen kann, kam ich ganz unverhofft mal zu einer recht genauen Aufstellung der letzten 20 Jahre.
Leider muß ich Thomas recht geben, im Laufe eines Jahres landete ein guter 1000er bei mir im Gerät, wobei ich in den ersten Jahren wesentlich mehr ausgegeben habe...


----------



## Backfire (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Hab grad mal in die Liste geschaut. 21 Ruten, 20 Rollen. Ich versuche Sachen mit einem günstigen Preis/ Leistungs - Verhältnis zu kaufen. Soll heissen, ich kaufe keinen Schrott, aber ich bezahle auch ungern 100% Aufpreis für einen Namen.
Ansonsten sammelt sich der Kram ja auch an, man haut ja nicht tausende Euronen auf einmal raus, da merkt man das ja nicht so. Lediglich im Frühjahr habe ich mir 3 Ruten + 3 Rollen für 600€ geschenkt. Mit dem Gerät bin ich aber auch sehr glücklich, das Geld ist gut angelegt. Ich mein, wenn ich mir 6 Wochenenden mit Disco, Kino und auswärts Essen um die Ohren schlag, bin ich die Patte auch los.

mfg Backi


----------



## Bassey (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Ich habe noch viele geschenkte Rollen von meinem Vater (Shimano US Baitrunner, die 4500er & 6500er A serien, 3000er Shimano Baitrunnerrolle), aber seit ich vorletztes Jahr wieder Anfing mit der Angelei... huihui... Letzten Monat 250 Euro, davor auch wieder 100 Euro... Ständig kommt was anderes dazu... Also ich gehe von ca 2000 Euro in den letzten 2 Jahren aus...


----------



## siloaffe (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Hey Kinners#h 

Ou ha.... |bigeyes

Wenn ich mal nachrechne|uhoh: 

Ich hab im Februar nach über 10 Jahren Pause wieder angefangen zu Angeln. 
Was ich da bis jetzt ne Kohle verballert hab.....|bigeyes 

holla|uhoh: 

Ich dachte zuerst naja hast ja noch alles....:q 

Doch als ich den Kram vom Speicher holen wollte war von 3 prall gefüllten Futteralen(je 7-8 Ruten mit Rollen) und 3 vollen zubehör Kisten plus einer vollen Sitzkiepe nur noch ein Futteral mit 8 Ruten und 6 Rollen da:e:e:e . 
Wovon aber nur 3 Ruten und 3 Rollen für den Rhein zu gebrauchen waren, und eine Rute hat nen HammerBiss (vermutlich Wels) nicht überlebt:c

Natürlich weis keiner wo der Kram hin ist|splat:

Also sind bis jetzt neu gekommen: 

1x Wallerrute
1x Heavy Feeder 
1x gefüllte Zubehörkiste
1x Spinkombo (15-40gr Rute 3000er Rolle)
1x Tasche voll Räuber Zubehör (Wobbler Gufis JigHeads....) 
Dann kommen Köder, Futter, Schnüre Usw

Es volgen dieses jahr noch mindestens: 

1x HeavyFeeder so um 300-350grWg 
1x Wallerrolle 6000er-8000er Klasse 
1x Spinkombo um 80grWg 
und halt der benötigte Kleinkram. 

Ich denke das ich dieses Jahr so 2500-3000€ raus haue, was aber nicht so tragisch ist da ich im November das rauchen aufgegeben habe (ca 60-80 Zigaretten am Tag) und das Angeln im endefekt sogar Billiger ist|bigeyes:vik: 

Hmmmm..... 
Ich denke das jeder der sein Hobby recht intensiv betreibt da nen Haufen Kohle rein steckt wobei en "Haufen" immer im Auge des Betrachters liegt...|kopfkrat 

LG Markus|wavey:


----------



## olaf70 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Moin,
man darf das mit dem Geld nicht so verbissen sehen!
Wenn die Kohle nicht reicht muß eben wo anders gespart werden.

Einmal das Auto volltanken :70,-Euro , Essen gehen mit der Familie : 50,-Euro , Schulbücher: 120,-Euro, Lebensmittel pro Woche: 80,-Euro, Friseur für die Frau: 60,-Euro , Hundefutter : 25,-Euro , Klamotten für die Kinder kaufen: 250,-Euro , GEZ 53,-Euro , Telefon+Internet ca. 50,-Euro, Jahresurlaub mit der Familie ca. 1.200,-Euro usw, usw...

Ihr seht, es gibt also genügend Einsparmöglichkeiten um sich vernünftiges "Tackle" leisten zu können|supergri.


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Frisör und GEZ sind Halsabschneider.:m

Ein paar Möglichkeiten gibt es aber noch wenn man wirklich gutes Angelgerät haben will:

Hund verkaufen, von der Frau scheiden lassen, Kinder ins Heim . . .:m:q:q:q


----------



## flor61 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Frisör und GEZ sind Halsabschneider.:m
> 
> Ein paar Möglichkeiten gibt es aber noch wenn man wirklich gutes Angelgerät haben will:
> 
> Hund verkaufen, von der Frau scheiden lassen, Kinder ins Heim . . .:m:q:q:q



:q  #6


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Frisör und GEZ sind Halsabschneider.:m
> 
> Ein paar Möglichkeiten gibt es aber noch wenn man wirklich gutes Angelgerät haben will:
> 
> Hund verkaufen, von der Frau scheiden lassen, Kinder ins Heim . . .:m:q:q:q



#d#d#d

Ressourcenverschwendung.

Frau verkaufen und mit Hund und Kindern angeln gehen ist ökonomischer.


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Mich schmerzen am meisten die hohen Vereinsbeiträge und Gewässerkarten, die man als Student kaum hinnehmen kann. Dies ist mein erstes Jahr ohne Vereinsmitgliedschaft.. leider! wie ich dazu sagen muss.


----------



## Gemini (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> #d#d#d
> 
> Ressourcenverschwendung.
> 
> Frau verkaufen und mit Hund und Kindern angeln gehen ist ökonomischer.



Ökonomischer und nachhaltiger – wenn auch moralisch 
durchaus fragwürdig – wäre es die Frau zu vermieten...


----------



## olaf70 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Frisör und GEZ sind Halsabschneider.:m
> 
> Ein paar Möglichkeiten gibt es aber noch wenn man wirklich gutes Angelgerät haben will:
> 
> Hund verkaufen, von der Frau scheiden lassen, Kinder ins Heim . . .:m:q:q:q


 
Eine Scheidung geht aber wiederum richtig ins Geld! 
Dann lieber in Zahlung geben für was frisches oder gleich leasen.

PS: Daß du so eine Meinung über Frisöre hast, hätte ich mir denken können.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Das schlimme an der Sache ist doch wenn man denkt (Gedanke beim Kauf "jetzt habe ich dann alles was solls, auf die paar hunnert Euro kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr an" bumms Kauf) bestimmt der nächste hier im AB ein paar Tage später einen Thread aufmacht und irgend einen Wobbler, Rute oder Angeltechnik publiziert ohne die man nicht mehr leben, bzw. Atmen kann wenn man die nicht auch noch hat. 

Gott hilf, seit dem ich wieder angefangen habe sind Inklusive Boot, Angelkarten, Angelreisen und Gerätschaften einige Tausend Euro, will gar nicht dran denken, so geschätzte sex-acht:q drauf gegangen. Und ich habe es nicht so dicke|kopfkrat#t:q,
aber alles sind "günstige" Käufe gewesen die man unbedingt braucht;+

Und dann möchte ich unbedingt vor Prof. TincaTinca hier warnen, der kann einen mit seinem Geschreibsel immer widda inspirieren, so das man widda was wichtiges weiß was man brauch, hillllfffeeeeee Luft|bigeyes|kopfkrat:c|uhoh:

Mein günschtigster kauf für meinen Angelkeller war des hier:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300557099857&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Im Gegenzug habe ich bei meiner Frau immer mal wieder ein Auge zu gedrückt, wenn sie mit neuen Schuhen oder Klamotten ankam, aber natürlich nicht ohne die Frage für´s gewissen "brauchst du dass überhaupt".#6|uhoh:


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Und dann möchte ich unbedingt vor Prof. TincaTinca hier warnen, der kann einen mit seinem Geschreibsel immer widda inspirieren, so das man widda was wichtiges weiß was man brauch . . .




|kopfkrat
Ääähhh . . . ööhhh . . |sagnix




3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Mein günschtigster kauf für meinen Angelkeller war des hier:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300557099857&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT



Dann ist doch Geld übrig für Angelzeug oder schreibste da die Schuldscheine(private Staatsanleihen).:m



3.2.1.mein Zander schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug habe ich bei meiner Frau immer mal wieder ein Auge zu gedrückt . . .



Mach das nicht so oft!
Wenn du den kleinen Finger gibst . . .:q


----------



## omnimc (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Im Gegenzug habe ich bei meiner Frau immer mal wieder ein Auge zu gedrückt, wenn sie mit neuen Schuhen oder Klamotten ankam, aber natürlich nicht ohne die Frage für´s gewissen "brauchst du dass überhaupt".

wieviele Augen hat Deine Frau???:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*

Mit Hühneraugen?|kopfkrat


----------



## schrauber78 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Geld und Angeln......*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Frisör und GEZ sind Halsabschneider.:m
> 
> Ein paar Möglichkeiten gibt es aber noch wenn man wirklich gutes Angelgerät haben will:
> 
> Hund verkaufen, von der Frau scheiden lassen, Kinder ins Heim . . .:m:q:q:q




Ohh da hab ich wohl was verwechselt... Bei mir läuft es war die reihenfolge so: Hund essen, die Frau scheren und die Kinder arbeiten schicken :q


----------

